# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  công dụng dấu & trong c++

## penhi102

cho mình hỏi :
soduongnhonhat ( mattran x, int & min )

dấu & trong phần "int & min" có ý nghĩa như thế nào . tác dụng ?
tại sao trong "matran x" không dùng dấu &.


rất mong các Pro chỉ giúp

----------

